# Crystal Red prices.



## LuisVillalobos (Sep 23, 2009)

Does anyone have a price guide for these shrimps.
I know everything varies in price, but im sure there is an "about" 
price for each. 
So far i have found out the prices for these:
B/C-$30 for 10, so $3-$4 each.
A- $9-$10 each.


----------



## EKLiu (Apr 4, 2010)

You can find guys selling S/S+ grade CRS for around as low as $5 each in the for sale section here.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Seeing as you are in AZ, you have a much better chance of getting quality shrimp. Seems most breeders are from the west coast. Just to give you an idea, I bought some A grades at a local swap for $2.50 each. On the boards here, you can get them for $3-$4 each. With you being so close to CA, your survival rate will be much better too.


----------



## DBL TAP (Apr 21, 2008)

Arizona Inverts is a great place to start looking. Bill has some great shrimp. 

As more and more people start keeping CRS, the price will only drop. Not too long ago a SSS was going for about $100.00. Now with some shopping you can get one for $25 or less.

One secret: Buy from a breeder with high grade shrimp. The lower grade are usually the offspring of his higher grade and carry the genetics for higher grade. 

Good luck


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Bill is excellent. Bump for good quality shrimp at decent prices.
I'll be ordering from him again in a month or two.
Only negative thing is that he is a human like everyone else, and sometimes does not check his e-mail.
:^)


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh.
Grade B-C 02.00-03.00
Grade A-A+ 04.00-05.00
Grade S-SS 07.00-10.00

Seriously, most people that have them will sell at these prices, you can get a better price from someone if you buy a group of 20-30 in one go. Always make sure you get a few for free in case of doa.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

B/C 2-3$
A/S 4-5$
S/S+ 5-8$
SS 8-16$
SSS 20-80$

most breeders grade differently but that is the average price range for the different grades. you may have questions to why the range increase as the grades go up. this is because in low grade shrimp, the white is very broken and the same grade shrimp are very similar where as in higher grade shrimp like SS and SSS grades, even if the patterns are SS and SSS grade, the white parts of the shrimp can be almost clear.

In the SSS with clear white bodies (low quality) they would be 30$ which are most common in the US and in the SSS with solid white bodies, they can cost up to 80$ or sometimes even more. 

I have traded high grade shrimp with many breeders and bought shrimp from many breeders all over the US, all SSS were around 30-40$ range but were crap compared to the 60-80$ SSS I got from China or Japan. Its worth the extra money because quality is so much higher.

Because CRS is relatively new in the US, breeders are still selling their culls so most of the higher grade shrimp will look like crap. the best way to obtain good quality shrimp is to pick them out yourself locally or get them from out of the country. Another good way to get higher quality shrimp is to purchase them from breeders that have been selling for more than a year because all or most of their culls were already sold. The longer they have kept/sold shrimp, the higher quality they are going to be.

Here is a short list of breeders who I think have high quality shrimp:

Brian's tropicals- they have been selling CRS ever since I started breeding shrimp so I would expect their shrimp to be fairly high quality but the huge drawback is that their shrimp are raised in pH of 7.6 and it may be hard for their shrimp to adapt to our tank conditions.

Bill southern- but as gordon mentioned, he is very inconsistent with reading his emails or taking orders. It took me 3 months to get a hold of him to purchase shrimp.

Feiyang+xiaoli- they are a couple from milpitas, CA. they have been selling shrimp for well over a year now. I have dealt with them and saw their tanks many many times and they definitely have one of the highest quality CRS colonies I've seen

Last but not least, myself- I have been selling CRS for over a year now with heavy culling so I can almost guarantee the white on all the CRS I sell will be solid. I've had many hobbyists come over to my place to check out my tanks and they've always been amazed at how solid the coloring on my CRS are. I initially started with CRS from xiaoli and a japanese line, throught the past year and a half, I've been adding new blood from different breeders to add genetic diversity. Now my colony of CRS contains genetic info of more than 5 different bloodlines all over the country and asia.


----------



## LuisVillalobos (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow thanks so much tex627, really appreciate the comment.
I will be in the San Fransisco area this coming month, i will
try to go check out your set up and probably get some shrimp
from you. Ill p'm you as the day gets closer, if thats ok whit you.

Thanks.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

You are welcomed to come check out my setups but I can't guarantee that I will have shrimp for sale when you're here. sorry.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Hopefully my colony makes it this summer!!!


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

I also have crystal reds/blacks grades A to SSS. Bill has been very busy with other things in his life. I have partnered with him to sell his shrimp through my website since he doesn't have the time anymore. 

I also live in Phoenix (northwest valley) if you are ever interested in coming over and seeing my setup or buying shrimp let me know. I also give discounts to AAPE members (I am wskurdahl on the AAPE forum)


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

oblongshrimp happy to hear that


----------



## LuisVillalobos (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh ok, yeah people told me about you 
well right now im just starting to research all
i can and thinking about the set up and what i
am goign to do. But i WILL contact you in the
next couple months if i buy them, rather buy
local and support, ahah 

Thanks


----------



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

good luck with CRS, they are not hard to keep and so pretty


----------



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

I was selling my SSS for 20 each O.O many be too slow


----------

